# Вопрос Ростовскому филиалу «Клиники Бобыря» лечении протузии



## Tosha (27 Фев 2012)

Сразу проинформирую, что у меня (прогрессирующая мышечная дистрофия Дюшена)
Это конечно мешает по жизни, но когда прихватило спину, стало все очень плохо.
Боли в спине были круглосуточные, и по телу распространилось что то похожее на онемение которое особенно сильно ударило по ногам.
Боль постепенно отступила (сама или походы в спорт зал помогли) ни чего утверждать не берусь.
Но слабость осталась, ходить очень трудно, подыматься по ступенькам без перил возможности никакой.

Не давно сделал МРТ Вот что мне написали.

*На серии МР – томограмм взвешенных поТ1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз выпрямлен.*
*Высота межпозвонковых дисков исследуемой зоны и сигналы от них по Т2 - ВИ не изменены.*
*Определяются физиологические протузии дисков L4 – S1, размерами до 0,2см.*
*Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2 – ВИ) не изменен.*
*Форма и размеры тел позвоночников обычные, сигнал от костного мозга не изменен.*
*Во всех мышцах спины, попавших в область исследования при сканировании, определяются признаки жировой дистрофии (МР – сигнала от мышц неоднородно повышен на Т1- и Т2 – ВИ).*
*Заключение: МР – признаки жировой дистрофии мышц спины. Выпрямление физиологического лордоза.*

Вы можете мне помочь, есть ли такая возможность что станет хоть на немного лучше, что бы я имел возможность делать упражнения для спины, так как сейчас нет такой возможности.

Буду признателен за развернутый понятный мне ответ.


----------

